# Toro 928 HD Maintenance/Service



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Bought new 11/2016.
My first blower with 8 hours on it. Changed oil at 5 hours.

Yesterday I decided to do some preventive work on my 928. After reading on here about taking a blower apart after years of use to repair it and the rusted parts problem I thought I would work on it. 
I split it in half, removed the auger pulley, auger assembly.
I drilled, taped and installed grease fittings in the auger end bearings.
Lubed up the bearing ball at the end of the auger shaft.
Removed the bottom covers, lubed all the gears, oiled the chains and the bearings. I passed on installing grease fittings on the drive bearings. 
I will use anti-seize on all bolts upon reassembly.

There was no lube on the auger end bearings, very little on the bearing ball. Same with the drive mechanism. No lube on the chains.
This made my efforts worth while.

I will reassemble and test today.

:smile2:

Update
Reassembled and tested. Hasn't been started in 5.5 months. Briggs & Straton fuel stabilizer, ran out of gas before sitting. 
Started on 3 rd pull.
All is good. :smile2:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You"done" good. Congrats. Now all that you need is snow.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

mrFixit you have the correct handle there. Good job thinking ahead.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

drill and tap the auger pulley ball also. there is a hole in inner clamp that allows the fitting to fit. 

i just got a new 2018 928 and am already doing the grease fitting bit plus installing the PIVOTING SCRAPER .bolts,stops, guides and springs 2 of each from a 1128, don't know if or how much it will help ,IMMO if it moves away and up it should help even if toro dosen't and stopped making the model


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> drill and tap the auger pulley ball also. there is a hole in inner clamp that allows the fitting to fit.
> 
> i just got a new 2018 928 and am already doing the grease fitting bit plus installing the PIVOTING SCRAPER .bolts,stops, guides and springs 2 of each from a 1128, don't know if or how much it will help ,IMMO if it moves away and up it should help even if toro dosen't and stopped making the model


I hope you will be happy with the Pivoting scraper, I was for the first year the I switched over to a a fixed scraper bar. Good luck with yours.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

mean it's not worth the coin and labor?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If it was me no, stay with what you have.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/80034-1128-pivoting-scraper-pain.html


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

add note

the inner auger ball like bearing uses a screw showing upward from the factory to keep it from spinning, that's where i finished drilling it out for a grease fitting, that handles 2 issues keeps it from spinning plus able to grease it,
my old 824 Ps used the same bearing/bushing.with out grease it wore our premi, locked on the shaft, with a single pump each year never again,


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

87 powershift said:


> add note
> 
> the inner auger ball like bearing uses a screw showing upward from the factory to keep it from spinning, that's where i finished drilling it out for a grease fitting, that handles 2 issues keeps it from spinning plus able to grease it,
> my old 824 Ps used the same bearing/bushing.with out grease it wore our premi, locked on the shaft, with a single pump each year never again,


Thanks
:smile2:


----------

